#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Медитации, практики и Учения на этой неделе

## Чена Дордже

Друзья! На этой неделе насыщенная программа.

*В четверг 6 февраля* в Дхарма-центре "Джонангпа" состоится совместное выполнение практик Нендро Калачакры. 
Начало в 19:00. 
Проводят ученики. 

*В субботу 8 февраля* Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет медитацию Шаматха в йога-центре "Шамбала". 
Начало в 18:00.
Стоимость занятия 300 рублей. 
При себе иметь сменную одежду. 

*В воскресенье 9 февраля* в Дхарма-центре "Джонангпа" Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо даст комментарий на практику Чод и Стадию Зарождения (Керим) Ваджрайогини. 
Начало в 15:00. 
В 18:00 начнется медитация Шаматха. 
И этот прекрасный воскресный день (который соответствует 10-му дню по лунному календарю - дню Гуру Ринпоче) завершится практикой Чод. 
Вход свободный, подношение на усмотрение учеников. 



www.jonangpa.ru - сайт о традиции Джонанг, о Ламе Йонтене Гиалтсо и о наших мероприятиях.

----------

